# Mostly straight hair



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Current pics, first picture is about a day after grooming, his neck and back have already fallen. Second pic shows how much coat he has, and the last picture is from right now before his bath. He’s a filthy litte monster and it’s been 3 days since his body was brushed, but you can see the 3” closest to his skin is stick straight


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He's really pretty. His coat may or may not ever conform to the Scandinavian puppy trim, but it is what it is. If one can escape from how the texture 'should' be, his coat looks luxurious and the color is just beautiful. I'll bet a creative, experienced groomer could do are other cuts that would be head-turning, not that he isn't already.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well he is really cute, I've never seen a poodle with hair so straight but I only have my first so I'm no help. Think he is adorable.


----------



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks guys! He is a doll baby. His coat does curl up a bit when he is wet, but he’s dried with a high velocity dryer and then fluff dried every week when he’s groomed. I’ve groomed professionally for over 15 years. 

I’m sure I will come up with other fantastic grooms for him, chances are he will end up in a lamb clip when he’s older. The Scandi is my absolute favorite show poodle clip and since I have the skills to do and maintain it I figured why not. He’s also so tiny I like him fluffy so there is something to him lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cute pup ! I’ve never seen a poodle with straight hair. It looks like Yorkie hair, in a different color, almost.

What do his parents look like ?


----------



## Tiesthatbynde (Mar 5, 2018)

Both of his parents are red poodles, I met his dad who has a beautiful curly coat, I’ve only seen pics of his mom since she was extra crabby with this litter and was being aggressive. I met his aunt and Grandma, both reds, nice coats. I saw pics of pups from a previous litter with the same parents, all reds and the coats looked nice. 

His coat certainly has more body then a Yorkie and a different texture. 

I’m still hopeful this will be a puppy stage and it will get better


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I think he is adorable as he is. Though I can see why you are wondering where his curls are! After all you bought a poodle...

My thoughts are:
1. Keep telling yourself it’s “just puppy coat, the curls are coming” That is most likely true due to parentage.

2. If the curls don’t ever show up, you will be living with one unique pup! You will have an opportunity to style his hair in unique ways that will be practically inimitable. Everyone will “want one just like him” but will have to do without because he will be a one-of-a-kind beauty. A unicorn for all to admire! And on bad hair days he can hide in your pocket ?. As Mary Poppins would say “practically perfect in every way”.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

As he goes through coat change, he may get some more curly body to his coat. Since you are a groomer, I’m sure you already know this, and it isn’t what is actually going on, but when people use HV dryers, and especially on thin puppy coats, it straightens the hair and “trains” it to be straight. For a show trim, we have to HV the hair every single time to ensure that it stays straight as possible. If it gets wet midweek - we have to HV dry. My girl has about 6 inches of hair in her mane now and it parts down the middle even though her hair is pretty thick. I will post a pic of her right now so you can see. She has a bath Monday so she is nearly due again.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

While my Poppy is a standard rather than toy she has a very dense, but very very soft coat. As a pup her hair was typical puppy hair, soft, a little wavy and very fluffy. She began coat change at about 8-9 months and it continued until she was about 15 months old. Her coat still is very soft but much more curly. At about 2 yrs old she began blowing coat again and went through what I would call a second coat change during which time more of her coat became curly.

Your baby is beautiful. It will be fun to see what coat change brings!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just adorable and no doubt that is a poodle face nose and all. My Cayenne is 3.5 lbs and she did not have real curly hair until she was about 3 it was wavey. So what I did I did not blow her body dry, but it was short nor her topknot


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Just for some comparison, this is Remo's coat from Sept 2017 to Feb 2018, from almost 5 months to almost ten months. He's a mini and is fading to cream. 

In September, he just started to sprout some slight curling from the skin. The next two are a month later. The fourth is two months after that. The last is another two months.


----------

